# Staroveký Bardejov | 3D model



## M4rek

Mám v záujme urobiť 3D model starovekého Bardejova. Momentálne vychádzam z dvoch verzií o starovekom Bardejove.
Miškovského plán mesta Bardejov z roku 1889.









Millyho, model mesta Bardejov z roku 1933.









Hľadám pomoc v zbieraní informácii o starovekom Bardejove, takže ak viete nejaké zaujímavosti alebo viete ako vyzeral Bardejov v stredoveku (*hlavne rozmery*), vďačne ocením ak ich tu napíšete.


----------



## M4rek

Z modelom som už začal a vyzerá takto:





















































Najväčší problém mi robí terén. V obrázku je naznačené že to mierne klesá ale to je len odhadom. Ak by mal niekto nejaky nápad ako to vyšpekulovať do detailov budem rád.


----------



## wuane

^^ v akom robis programe?Lebo myslim ze google earth by ti mohol co sa tyka terenu pomoct,a ten sa da pouzivat s google sketchup,kde sa da pekne modelovat


----------



## M4rek

Robim to v Blenderi. Idem sa pohrať s Google Earth snáď sa to podari.


----------



## kevien1984

Millyho, model mesta Bardejov z roku 1933.

__________________
*can ho era town* | *can ho sunrise city * | *can ho him lam riverside*


----------



## metropoly_sk

Drzim palce, Bardejov sa mi paci. Jedno z najkrajsich slovenskych miest.


----------



## vlaDyka

Presiel skoro rok....je mozne vidiet nejaky update ? Ci nebodaj....aj vysledok ?

Este ma napadlo..... stredovek u nas je ohraniceny na rok 1526, ...teda dajme tomu, ze 1560 je este o tom istom a vzor sa moze pouzit. 

Ale ta novoveka veza kostola v 3D modeli - z konca 19. storocia - velmi nepatri do stredovekeho modelu  Mozno skor takto idealisticky, podla Miskovskeho.... aj tak to uz nikdy nedokazu, ze to bolo inak. Ale tazko v takomto prevedeni, ako to je dnes. :









A tiez by som v stredoveku asi nedaval kostol s vezou a zvonicou do jedneho obdobia.....Aj ked to v planoch tak je. Pokial viem, ono tu zvonicu postavili preto, ze ta veza spadla (r. 1725 - cize uz v novoveku} a museli niekam umiestnit zvony. Takze je kludne mozne (archeologiu k tomu miestu ale nepoznam) ze tam ta zvonica v stredoveku ani nestala....

No pozor, v povodnej vedute - Gasparovom plane z r. 1768 - nie je ziadna veza ! 










Miskovsky si ju dokreslil.... 

vopred vdaka


----------



## Schipol

Som nevedel, ze kostol v Bardejove bol bez veze..je skoda, ze sa nezachovala rytina mesta kde by bolo mozne vidiet aspon ako ta veza vypadala a aku mala vysku..myslim, ze vyskovo neprekonala tu sucasnu neogoticku ta ma myslim nejakych 76 m ak sa nemylim...btw.tento thread by som skor nazval "Stredoveky Bardejov" nemyslim, ze v staroveku niekedy pred prichodom Slovanov stal nejaky Bardejov o ktorom sa tu bavime


----------



## vlaDyka

Schipol said:


> Som nevedel, ze kostol v Bardejove bol bez veze..je skoda, ze sa nezachovala rytina mesta kde by bolo mozne vidiet aspon ako ta veza vypadala a aku mala vysku..myslim, ze vyskovo neprekonala tu sucasnu neogoticku ta ma myslim nejakych 76 m ak sa nemylim...btw.tento thread by som skor nazval "Stredoveky Bardejov" nemyslim, ze v staroveku niekedy pred prichodom Slovanov stal nejaky Bardejov o ktorom sa tu bavime


O to starovekum samozrejme suhlasim :lol: Možno to M4rek nevie... 

A keby len bez veže....ten kostol, tak ako stoji, ma len asi 120 rokov. na prelome 19.a 20.stor. ho takmer cely rozobrali a postavili nanovo - ale uz v tomto puristickom neogotickom prevedeni.
Možno ako to videl Miškovský, možno niečo podobné krakovské veže, a možno niečo úplne iné.... To už asi nikto nezistí (pokiaľ nemá doba schovanú vedutu z tých čias).
:cheers:


----------

